# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Մարդ և շրջակա միջավայր >  Գնանք արյուն հանձնելու

## Artgeo

Ժող, առաջարկում եմ մի օր հավաքվենք գնանք արյուն հանձնելու։

----------

E-la Via (31.03.2010), einnA (30.08.2010), Rhayader (30.03.2010)

----------


## Rhayader

Միանում եմ, եթե կամավոր ու անվճար արյուն հանձնելու մասին է խոսքը:

----------

Artgeo (30.03.2010)

----------


## Artgeo

> Միանում եմ, եթե կամավոր ու անվճար արյուն հանձնելու մասին է խոսքը:


Փողով հանձնելու մտադրություն ունենայի, սուս ու փուս կգնայի կհանձնեի։  :LOL:  Պարզապես տեղը չգիտեմ, համ էլ վախում եմ։ 

Իսկ եթե լուրջ, առաջարկում եմ հավաքվել, ով տեղյակ է թող գրի ի՞նչ, որտե՞ղ, ինչպե՞ս։ Ասենք կա՞ն սահմանափակումներ արյուն հանձնողի վրա, թե կան, ինչ տիպի և այլն։
Մեկ էլ ես էիմ արյան խումբը չգիտեմ, այնտեղ կասե՞ն։ Հաստատ գիտեմ, որ մեկ ամիս առաջ մատից արյուն եմ հանձնել անալիզի, լրիվ նորմալ ա եղել։ Հեմոգլոբինս որ նույնիսկ բարձր  :LOL:

----------

einnA (30.08.2010), Rhayader (30.03.2010)

----------


## Մանուլ

Ես էլ կգամ, եթե քաշի համար արգելք չկա  :Jpit: :

----------

Rhayader (30.03.2010)

----------


## Rhayader

Ես ինֆորմացիա կտամ, ծանոթ ունեմ, ով հանձնում է:

----------


## Norton

Կարծեմ Կիևյանի վրայա, արյան բանկը:

----------

AniwaR (30.03.2010), Kita (30.03.2010)

----------


## Ֆոտոն

Կշռի առումով սահմանափակում չգիտեմ, բայց արյունը կաթիլներով չեն հանձնում, այլ 100 գրամով երևի ու ավել: Իմ ունեցած արյան քանակի վրա դա էապես կազդի, կարծում եմ: Մեկ էլ արյուն հանձնելուց հետո ինչ-որ բան են տալիս ուտելու, չեմ հիշում ինչ, բայց ես չեմ սիրում էդ:
Եթե գամ, միայն գոտեպնդելու ու ընկերական ոգու համար:  :Smile:

----------

Chuk (30.03.2010), Ռուֆուս (30.03.2010)

----------


## AniwaR

> Կարծեմ Կիևյանի վրայա, արյան բանկը:


Ինքն ա:

----------


## Artgeo

> Կշռի առումով սահմանափակում չգիտեմ, բայց արյունը կաթիլներով չեն հանձնում, այլ 100 գրամով երևի ու ավել: Իմ ունեցած արյան քանակի վրա դա էապես կազդի, կարծում եմ: Մեկ էլ արյուն հանձնելուց հետո ինչ-որ բան են տալիս ուտելու, չեմ հիշում ինչ, բայց ես չեմ սիրում էդ:
> Եթե գամ, միայն գոտեպնդելու ու ընկերական ոգու համար:


ԽՍՀՄ - ի ժամանակ շոկոլադ էին տալիս  :Nyam:

----------

Rhayader (30.03.2010)

----------


## Rhayader

Մի հատն այնտեղ է: Ի միջի այլոց, նախորոք է պետք զգուշացնել, մի քանի օր հետո՝ հանձնել: Հանձնելուց առաջ 6 օրվա ընթացքում՝ ոչ մի ծխել, խմել կամ այլ բաներ:

----------


## Hda

> Մեկ էլ ես էիմ արյան խումբը չգիտեմ, այնտեղ կասե՞ն։  ...


 Իսկ դու հարցը էտպես էլ դիր,ասա, որ ուզում ես այրանդ խումբը նշվի անձնագրում: Կարողա էլ սխալ ուղղություն եմ ցույց տալիս.արդեմ կասկածեցի մերոնցից ամեն ինչ հնարավորա, էտ վախտ կարողա մուծումներ անել տան,իսկ որ պարզապես ասես եկել ես բարեգործական նպատակով արյուն տալու,պիտի հարցնեն ինչ՞ կարգես: Լրիվ խառնվեց, ընենց երկրում ենք, որ հիվանդանալու իրավունք էլ նույնիսկ չունենք,տակից կարողա դուրս չգանք:

----------


## Artgeo

> Մի հատն այնտեղ է: Ի միջի այլոց, նախորոք է պետք զգուշացնել, մի քանի օր հետո՝ հանձնել: Հանձնելուց առաջ 6 օրվա ընթացքում՝ ոչ մի ծխել, խմել կամ այլ բաներ:


Ծխե՞լ։ Լո՞ւրջ։

----------


## Մանուլ

Բայց իրենք պիտի իմանան, թե որ կարգի արյուն են վերցնում, չէ՞  :Huh: : Ես էլ չգիտեմ իմ արյան կարգը...

----------


## Norton

> Բայց իրենք պիտի իմանան, թե որ կարգի արյուն են վերցնում, չէ՞ : Ես էլ չգիտեմ իմ արյան կարգը...


Ոչ միայն, այլ նաև որակը: Պետքա ստուգեն արդյոք որևէ հիվանդություն չունի հանձնողը:

----------


## Լուսիանա

> ԽՍՀՄ - ի ժամանակ շոկոլադ էին տալիս


կարծեմ, հիմա էլ են շոկոլադ տալիս :Smile: 

բայց բոլորը չի, որ կարան արյուն տան (խոսքը առողջ մարդկանց մասին ա, իհարկե) օրինակ` գիտեմ, որ դեղնախտով երբևէ հիվանդացած մարդը չի կարող արյուն տալ...

----------


## Ռեդ

> կարծեմ, հիմա էլ են շոկոլադ տալիս


Ես էլ եմ գալիս «ռազվոր ըդենցա»:  :Nyam:

----------


## Ձայնալար

Արյուն վերցնելուց սպիդախառը բոլոր անալիզները պետք է որ անեն: Իսկ արյան խումբ պարզելը մի քանի րոպեի պատմություն ա:

----------


## Artgeo

*Դոնոր է դառնում 1000-ից մեկը*
17:48 | Մարտ 03, 2010 | ՀԱՍԱՐԱԿՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ

Սակավարյունությամբ տառապող հիվանդների համար նրանց հարազատները դոնորներ ստիպված են գտնել իրենց միջոցներով:

Նրանք կամ ամեն օր արյուն են հանձնում, կամ այն գնում ՀՀ առողջապահության նախարարության «Պրոֆեսոր Յոլյանի անվան արյունաբանական կենտրոն»-ից:

Այստեղ «Ա1+»-ին տեղեկացրին, որ անվճար բուժօգնության և սպասարկման ցանկում ընդգրկված հիվանդներին արյան բաղադրամասերի հատկացումն իրականացվում է հիվանդների հարազատների` անվարձահատույց հանձնած արյան դիմաց:

Եթե նրանք արյուն հանձնել չեն ցանկանում կամ այդ նրանց հակացուցված է, ապա արյան բաղադրամասերը տրամադրվում են փոխհատուցման սկզբունքով` վճարովի դոնորներից արյուն վերցնելու նպատակով:

Արյան մեկ պարկի գինն այսօր 10 000 դրամ է: Արտակարգ դեպքերում միայն հիվանդին արյունը տրամադրվում է կենտրոնի պաշարներից, որը ձևավորված է անհատույց կամավոր դոնորներից հավաքագրված արյան հաշվին:

«Հայաստանում այսօր չկան բավարար քանակությամբ արյան պաշարներ, որոնք անհրաժեշտ են հիվանդ մարդկանց անվճար տրամադրելու համար: Իսկ այդ 10 հազար դրամը ոչ թե արյան, այլ մեր մշտական դոնորներից փոխհատուցմամբ գնված արյան հետազոտության, արյան պարկի /այն արժե 3000 դրամ/ արժեքն է»,-«Ա1+»-ին ասաց Արյունաբանական կենտրոնի տնօրեն, պրոֆեսոր Սմբատ Դաղբաշյանը:

Ըստ նրա` արյան հիվանդությունների ստացիոնար բուժման համար կենտրոնին տարեկան պետբյուջեից տրամադրվում է շուրջ 135 միլիոն դրամ: Այս գումարը հիմնականում ծախսվում է հիվանդներին դեղորայքով ապահովելու համար:

«Պետությունն այսօր միջոցներ է տրամադրում ինֆեկցիաների հանդեպ արյան հետազոտման, աշխատուժի և տեխնիկական ապահովման համար», -նշեց Սմբատ Դաղբաշյանը:

Պրոֆեսորի կարծիքով` արյան պաշարներով լիարժեք ապահովված լինելու համար յուրաքանչյուր 1000 մարդուց գոնե 20-ը պետք է կամավոր արյուն հանձնի:

«Մինչդեռ այսօր Հայաստանում 1000-ից 1-ը կամ 2-ն են արյուն հանձնում: Իհարկե, կան մարդիկ, ովքեր կամավոր անվարձահատույց են տրամադրում արյունը, սակայն նրանց թիվն այսօր Հայաստանում ընդամենը 5 տոկոս է ընդհանուր դոնորների թվում: Այս դոնորներից հավաքագրված արյան տոկոսը ՀՀ-ում կազմում է ընդամենը 4.8 տոկոս: 40 տոկոս են կազմում փոխհատուցմամբ արյուն տվողները»,- տեղեկացրեց նա:

Նկատենք, որ արյունը այսօր խիստ անհրաժեշտ է հատկապես արյան հիվանդություններով տառապողներին: Հայաստանում այսօր նրանց թիվը մոտ 2200 է, որոնցից 480-ը երեխաներն են:

http://www.a1plus.am/am/social/2010/03/3/blood

----------

E-la Via (31.03.2010), Rhayader (30.03.2010), Լուսիանա (30.03.2010), Ուլուանա (21.08.2012), Ֆոտոն (31.03.2010)

----------


## Աթեիստ

1000 ներողություն, իսկ փողը փորներդ կծակի՞։

----------

Հայկօ (30.03.2010)

----------


## Kuk

> 1000 ներողություն, իսկ փողը փորներդ կծակի՞։


Չէ, չի ծակի, ուղղակի լավ կլինի, որ գնա պետության բյուջեից հիվանդանոցին հատկացված փողերն ուտողների գրպանները:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Արյան մեկ պարկի գինն այսօր 10 000 դրամ է: Արտակարգ դեպքերում *միայն* հիվանդին արյունը տրամադրվում է կենտրոնի պաշարներից, որը ձևավորված է անհատույց կամավոր դոնորներից հավաքագրված արյան հաշվին:


Այսինքն դուք անվարձահատույց տալիս եք, իսկ նրանք ծախում են։ Թե արտակարգ դեպքերի դեպքում ինչքան է մեր բժշկությունն «անվճար», կարծում եմ գաղտնիք չի։

----------

Kuk (30.03.2010)

----------


## Whyspher Whisper

> Ես էլ կգամ, եթե քաշի համար արգելք չկա :


Քաշը հաստատ հաշվի են առնում: Ինչքան գիտեմ, կա երկու տարբերակ. 1. 50 կգ-ից քիչ կշռող մարդկանց չի կարելի, կամ էլ 2. հաշվարկում են ինչ-որ հարաբերությունները /~հասակ:քաշ/: Արյան խումբն էլ անպայման ասում են:
Իմիջիայլոց, կարդացել եմ, որ դեռահասներին /14-16տարեկանում հաստատ/ նույնիսկ օգտակար է արյուն հանձնելը: Ըստ երևույթին, այդ տարիքում օրգանիզմը սովորում է հեշտությամբ վերականգնվել, այդ թվում և լրացնել արյան քանակը:

----------

Rhayader (30.03.2010)

----------


## Լուսաբեր

Համարյա ամեն բան կապված արյուն հանձնելու հետ պարզել եմ հենց մեր ընկերներից մեկից, որը մի ամիս առաջ է վերջին անգամ հանձնել:
 Ուրեմն. Հանձնումը կատարվում է հետևյալ կերպ- Կիևյանի վրա կա «Վիոլա» արյան բանկ, Կիևյան կամրջից դեպի բարկամություն բարձրանալիս 100մետր վերև դեպի ձախ…Սպիտակ պաստառին կարմիր տառերով գրված է «Վիոլա» էտեղ է իրականացվում: Գնում եք մատից արյուն են վերցնում, իմանալու ձեր արյան խումբը, իմանում են տեղում մի քանի րոպեից պատասխանում են ձեզ արդյոք իրենց հարկավոր է տվյալ արյան խմբից, թե չէ: Ցանկալիա անձնագրի առկայություն ամեն դեպքում տվյալները վերցվում են, որ անհրաժեշտության դեպքում զանգահարեն ու գնաք արդեն արյուն հանձնելու: 
Երբ անհրաժեշտ եղավ երկու օր շուտ կզանգեն ու օր կպայմանավորվեն, որ գնաք ձեռքի երակից նմուշ վերցնելու, դա անհրաժեշտա որպեսզի ստուգվի ամեն ինչ կարգինա թե չէ/ մատից վերցնելու դեպքում խոր ուսումնասիրություն չի կատարվում/: Եթե ամեն բան նորմալ եղավ կզանգեն ու առավոտյան գնում եք արդեն արյուն հանձնելու, առանց հաց ուտելու, կարաք միայն սուրճ խմեք: Արյունը հանձնելու ընթացքում իրենք արդեն տեսնում են ինչքան կարող են վերցնել:վերջացնելուց հետո 10ր պարկում եք էնտեղ: Վերջում ոչինչ չեն տա ուտելու, քանի որ դրա տեղը 450գ փոխարեն պարտադիր տալիս են 8500դրամ փող, դրանով կարող եք ինչ ուզում եք առնել ու ուտել  :Jpit: 
Ծխելու մասին բան չկա: Ոնց-որ թե չի արգելվում:  :Think:

----------

einnA (30.08.2010)

----------


## Artgeo

Կներեք, լիքը ռուսերեն տերմին կա, հայերեն չեմ կարող թարգմանել



> Перечень противопоказаний: абсолютные противопоказания (отвод от донорства независимо от давности заболевания и результатов лечения):
> 
>     * СПИД, носительство ВИЧ-инфекции
>     * сифилис, врожденный или приобретенный
>     * вирусные гепатиты (положительные реакции на маркеры вирусных гепатитов В и С)
>     * туберкулез, все формы
>     * бруцеллез
>     * сыпной тиф
>     * туляремия
> ...

----------


## Մանուլ

> Չէ, չի ծակի, ուղղակի լավ կլինի, որ գնա պետության բյուջեից հիվանդանոցին հատկացված փողերն ուտողների գրպանները:


 Իմ մտքով էլ նոր էդ անցավ: Ի՞նչ իմանանք, որ մեր անվճար հանձնած արյունը իրենք չեն վաճառում  :Think: :

----------

Kuk (30.03.2010)

----------


## Ձայնալար

Անվճար հետազոտվելու ձև ա էլի  :Smile:

----------


## Հայկօ

Իմ բախտից ե՞ն սենց թեմաներ բացվում: Հենց էսօր հանձնել եմ: Բոլորովին կամավոր ու բոլորովին անվճար  :Sad: : Բայց չհարցնեք  :LOL: :

----------


## Artgeo

> Իմ բախտից ե՞ն սենց թեմաներ բացվում: Հենց էսօր հանձնել եմ: Բոլորովին կամավոր ու բոլորովին անվճար : Բայց չհարցնեք :


Նպատակը չէ, բայց ընթացքը հարցնելու եմ։ Պատմի։

----------


## Ձայնալար

Մենակ զգուշացնեմ, որ 450 գրամ արյունը այնքան էլ քիչ չի: Պետք ա դրանից հետո ձեզ լավ նայեք, որ շուտ վերականգնվեք: Ֆիզիկական աշխատանք, շատ հոգնել , գոնե առաջի մի շաբաթում չի կարելի:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Մենակ զգուշացնեմ, որ 450 գրամ արյունը այնքան էլ քիչ չի: Պետք ա դրանից հետո ձեզ լավ նայեք, որ շուտ վերականգնվեք: Ֆիզիկական աշխատանք, շատ հոգնել , գոնե առաջի մի շաբաթում չի կարելի:


Իսկ հնարավոր չի՞ ավելի քիչ հանձնել, օրինակ դրա կեսը: Ես առանց էդ էլ սակավարյունություն ունեմ...

----------


## Rhayader

> Ծխե՞լ։ Լո՞ւրջ։


Համոզված չեմ, բայց աչքիդ տակ ունեցիր :Wink:  ես էլ եմ նույն օրի, հավատա ինձ:

----------


## Chuk

> Իսկ հնարավոր չի՞ ավելի քիչ հանձնել, օրինակ դրա կեսը: Ես առանց էդ էլ սակավարյունություն ունեմ...


Եթե սակավարյունություն ունես, ինչի՞ ես հանձնում:

----------

Ձայնալար (30.03.2010)

----------


## Artgeo

Կարճ ասած, հիմնական պայմանները սրանք են

Նորմալ սնունդ, նախօրեին մեծ քանակությամբ ածղաջրեր, ոչ մի յուղային, ժարիտ, կծու ու նման բաներ, չի կարելի ձու, ծխեցրած, կաթնային սնունդ, կարագՇատ քանակությամբ ջուրՔաղցր թեյ, մուրաբա, հաց, սուխարի, կաշա, գրեչկա, մակարոն առանց կարագի, հյութեր, կոմպոտներ, բանջարեղեն, մրգեր բացի բանանից անհրաժեշտ ենՈչ մի ալկոհոլային խմիչք 48 ժամ մինչև արյուն հանձնելըՈչ մի ասպիրին, անալգին և դրանք պարունակող դեղեր 72 ժամ մինչև արյուն հանձնելըՈչ մի սիգարետ մի ժամ մինչև արյուն հանձնելըՊարտադիր նորմալ քուն արյան հանձնելու օրվա նախորդ գիշերը

----------

Rhayader (30.03.2010), Ֆոտոն (31.03.2010)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Եթե սակավարյունություն ունես, ինչի՞ ես հանձնում:


Ուրիշներին օգնելու համար  :Smile:

----------


## Rhayader

> Իմ մտքով էլ նոր էդ անցավ: Ի՞նչ իմանանք, որ մեր անվճար հանձնած արյունը իրենք չեն վաճառում :


Թող վաճառեն, իրենց խղճի վրա լինի: Ավելի լավ է, քան հիվանդ երեխային ասեն՝ յոխ, արյուն չկա:

----------


## Chuk

> Ուրիշներին օգնելու համար


Հայկ, եթե կրիտիկական վիճակ լինի, հասկանում եմ: Բայց սեփական առողջության հաշվին (վերջին հաշվով).. իհարկե շատ մարդասիրական է, բայց միշտ չի, որ արդարացված:

----------

AniwaR (31.03.2010), Մանուլ (31.03.2010), Ֆոտոն (31.03.2010)

----------


## Լուսաբեր

> Ուրիշներին օգնելու համար


Հետո ստիպված կլինեն քեզ օգնել  :Jpit: 
Քեզնից հաստատ չեն վերցնի, եթե սակավարյունություն ունես  :Smile:

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Իսկ հնարավոր չի՞ ավելի քիչ հանձնել, օրինակ դրա կեսը: Ես առանց էդ էլ սակավարյունություն ունեմ...


Եթե սակավարյունություն ունես, մի հանձնի  :Wink:

----------


## My World My Space

շատ լավ բան եք որոշել, սիրով կմիանամ, բայց միայն մի դեպքում, եթե կոնկրետ մարդ կա, որին էդ պահին կարամ օգնեմ, թե չէ, երբ որ ինձ էր արյուն պետք, բժիշկները սպասեցին էնքան, մինչև գտան հարազատներիս ու երկու լիտրի փողը պոկեցին.... նոր միայն դուրս գրվեց անհրաժեշտ չէ, է, կենսական արյունը......

----------

CactuSoul (31.03.2010), Chuk (31.03.2010), Kuk (31.03.2010), Ungrateful (31.03.2010), Աթեիստ (31.03.2010)

----------


## ministr

> Մենակ զգուշացնեմ, որ 450 գրամ արյունը այնքան էլ քիչ չի: Պետք ա դրանից հետո ձեզ լավ նայեք, որ շուտ վերականգնվեք: Ֆիզիկական աշխատանք, շատ հոգնել , գոնե առաջի մի շաբաթում չի կարելի:


Գումարած դրան մտավոր աշխատանքի վրա կարգին կազդի, սաղ կխառնես իրար, հետո մուրազի ձեռից չես պրծնի  :Jpit:

----------


## My World My Space

> շատ լավ բան եք որոշել, սիրով կմիանամ, բայց միայն մի դեպքում, եթե կոնկրետ մարդ կա, որին էդ պահին կարամ օգնեմ, թե չէ, երբ որ ինձ էր արյուն պետք, բժիշկները սպասեցին էնքան, մինչև գտան հարազատներիս ու երկու լիտրի փողը պոկեցին.... նոր միայն դուրս գրվեց անհրաժեշտ չէ, է, կենսական արյունը......


պարզապես էնքան աբիդնի ա, որ կարան նստեն ու սպասեն, սպասեն էնքան մինչև որ մի հարազատ հայտնվի, որ էտ մի քանի հարյուր հազարը տա: պարզապես պոտք ա հասկանալ, որ ցանակացած ծնող իրա էրեխու համար իրան էլ կծախի, որ էդ մի քանի հայուր հազարը` իրա էրեխի "փրկագինը" տա....

----------

einnA (30.08.2010), Gayl (31.03.2010), Kuk (31.03.2010), Ungrateful (31.03.2010), Աթեիստ (31.03.2010)

----------


## Հայկօ

> Նպատակը չէ, բայց ընթացքը հարցնելու եմ։ Պատմի։


Ռետինե սնամեջ խողովակով արմունկիցս վերև թևս ձիգ կապեց, սպիրտով թե ինչով ախտազերծեց, ասեղը մտցրեց արմունկի ծալքի վրա գտնվող երակի մեջ ու... Ի պաշլո-պայեխալո: Շատ չեմ հանձնել էդքան  :Smile: : Ոչ մի բան չեմ զգացել, մանավանդ՝ ցավ-մավ: Արյան տեսքից կյանքում չեմ վախեցել, բուժքույրի հետ կատակ-մատակով հանձնեցի դուրս եկա: Բայց ինչքան համոզեցի շոկոլադ չտվեց  :Angry2: : Հետո սաղ օրը աշխատել եմ ու հլը սաղ եմ  :Smile: :

----------


## Երկնային

_Ընկերներիցս մեկը հենս էսօր գնացել հանձնել ա, ես էլ էի ուզում գնայ հետը, ասեց, որ ես գիժ եմ  հետո որ լուրջ մտածեցի, հասկացա, որ եթե արյուն հանձնեմ, կարողա դրանից հետո էլ չապրեմ  
բայց եթե գնաք, կարամ որպես պոդդերժկա ու շոկոլադ ուտող գամ _

----------


## Artgeo

> Ռետինե սնամեջ խողովակով արմունկիցս վերև թևս ձիգ կապեց, սպիրտով թե ինչով ախտազերծեց, ասեղը մտցրեց արմունկի ծալքի վրա գտնվող երակի մեջ ու... Ի պաշլո-պայեխալո: Շատ չեմ հանձնել էդքան : Ոչ մի բան չեմ զգացել, մանավանդ՝ ցավ-մավ: Արյան տեսքից կյանքում չեմ վախեցել, բուժքույրի հետ կատակ-մատակով հանձնեցի դուրս եկա: Բայց ինչքան համոզեցի շոկոլադ չտվեց : Հետո սաղ օրը աշխատել եմ ու հլը սաղ եմ :


Սպասի, գնացել ես տենց միանգամից, առանց ստուգվելու, անցյալդ պատմելու և այլն և այլնի հանգիստ հանձնել ու եկե՞լ

Բա ի՞նչ են ուրիշները խոսում։

----------


## Երկնային

> Սպասի, գնացել ես տենց միանգամից, առանց ստուգվելու, անցյալդ պատմելու և այլն և այլնի հանգիստ հանձնել ու եկե՞լ
> 
> Բա ի՞նչ են ուրիշները խոսում։


_չէ, անպայման ստուգում են սաղ_

----------


## Հայկօ

> Սպասի, գնացել ես տենց միանգամից, առանց ստուգվելու, անցյալդ պատմելու և այլն և այլնի հանգիստ հանձնել ու եկե՞լ
> 
> Բա ի՞նչ են ուրիշները խոսում։


Ասեցի էլ՝ մի հարցրու  :Angry2: :

----------


## Hda

> Սպասի, գնացել ես տենց միանգամից, առանց ստուգվելու, անցյալդ պատմելու և այլն և այլնի հանգիստ հանձնել ու եկե՞լ
> 
> Բա ի՞նչ են ուրիշները խոսում։


Artgeo ջան չջոկեցիր,մարդը սկզբից էլ ասեց մի հարցրա,ինքը ըն բուժքրոջ համարա գնացել: :LOL: 
Բռնվեցիր: :LOL:

----------

Հայկօ (31.03.2010), Ձայնալար (31.03.2010)

----------


## Ձայնալար

Լավ, որ այդպես անկեղծ խոսակցություն գնաց, ես էլ եմ երկու անգամ արյուն հանձնել  :Jpit: ) Եթե արյան տեսքից ասեղից եսիմ ինչից վաղենալու բզիկներ չունեք, նույնիսկ հաճելի ա  :Jpit:  Պառկում ես քո համար, արյունը հոսում ա, նույնիսկ հանգստացնում ա մի տեսակ: Ինձ որ մնար կքնեի, էն էլ բուժքույրը ասեց չի կարելի, բզբզում էր, որ չքնեմ ու անընդհատ որպիսությունս էր հարցնում: Ընդ որում հանձնել եմ 2 անգամ, մոտ մի շաբաթ անդմիջումով: Առաջի հանձնելուց հետո ուժերս լրիվ տեղն էին, բացարձակապես ինքնազգացողությանս վրա չէր անդրադարձել: Երկրորդ անգամվանից հետո միքիչ սակավարյունության ախտանիշներ կային՝ աչքերի առաջ սևանալ և այլն:

----------

Chuk (31.03.2010), Rhayader (31.03.2010)

----------


## Rhayader

Ժող, որ գնաք, մի հատ զանգ տվեք:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Ժող, որ գնաք, մի հատ զանգ տվեք:


Սոֆ... լավ էլի... պետք չի...  :Jpit: 
Քո արյունը ում մեջ լցնեն դառնալու ա մանիակ  :Jpit:

----------

Rhayader (31.03.2010)

----------


## Մանուլ

> Երկրորդ անգամվանից հետո միքիչ սակավարյունության ախտանիշներ կային՝ աչքերի առաջ սևանալ և այլն:


 Իմ աչքերի առաջ հիմա էլ ա մեկ-մեկ սևանում, կարող ա՞ ես էլ սակավարյունություն ունեմ  :Think: :

----------


## Ձայնալար

Արագ պպզի վեր կաց, եթե սևանա, դա սակավարյունության ախտանիշներից ա:

----------


## Artgeo

> Իմ աչքերի առաջ հիմա էլ ա մեկ-մեկ սևանում, կարող ա՞ ես էլ սակավարյունություն ունեմ :


Իմը օրինակ ճնշման հետ կապված ա տենց լինում։ Կամ մեկ-մեկ նենց հավեսով գլուխս ֆռռում ա… ոչ մի կառուսել չի հասնի դրան։

----------


## Hda

> Իմը օրինակ ճնշման հետ կապված ա տենց լինում։ Կամ մեկ-մեկ նենց հավեսով գլուխս ֆռռում ա… ոչ մի կառուսել չի հասնի դրան։


ջահել եք, չան տեղ չեք դնում:Ժամանակ գտեք հետազոտվեք, ըտենց մի թողեք որ հետո չասեք իզուր չլսեցինք:Առողջության հետ կապվաց հարցերը կատակ չեն սիրւմ:Ցանկացաց հիվանդություն անհամեմատ հեչտ կանղարգելվում է,քան բուԺվում: Առողջ ապրեք:

----------


## Artgeo

Զանգեցի Կիևյանի մոտի տեղը, ասին առավոտյան սոված փորին համեցեք։ 

Մնաց որոշենք երբ ենք գնում։

----------


## Մանուլ

> Արագ պպզի վեր կաց, եթե սևանա, դա սակավարյունության ախտանիշներից ա:


 Չէ, չսևացավ... Չնայած սենյակը մութ էր, կարող ա սևացել ա, չեմ իմացել  :LOL: : 
 Էս վերջերս հազվադեպ ա սևանում, բայց 1-2 տարի առաջ շատ հաճախ էր լինում: Ասում էին` վատ սնվելուց ա, չգիտեմ...

----------


## Artgeo

> ջահել եք, չան տեղ չեք դնում:Ժամանակ գտեք հետազոտվեք, ըտենց մի թողեք որ հետո չասեք իզուր չլսեցինք:Առողջության հետ կապվաց հարցերը կատակ չեն սիրւմ:Ցանկացաց հիվանդություն անհամեմատ հեչտ կանղարգելվում է,քան բուԺվում: Առողջ ապրեք:


Ո՞վ ասեց, որ չենք հետազոտվում։ Ճնշումս 13 տարեկանից ով չափում ա շշմում ա, 140/100 ի վրայա սովորաբար։ Մոտավորապես 15-16 տարեկանում առաջին անգամ հետազոտվեցի, ամեն ինչ հրաշալի էր, բացի ճնշումից։ Դեղեր-մեղեր նշանակեցին, բժիշկ են էլի, դեղերից բացի ուրիշ ի՞նչ պիտի անեին։ Դեղերը սկսեցի խմել ու… Սկսեցի ինձ անընդհատ վատ զգալ  :LOL:  Դադարեցրի խմելը, նորից ինձ լավ էի զգում։ Մի երկու ամիս առաջ, էս խոզի գրիպի հետ կապված մաման վախեցել էր, գնացինք պոլիկլինիկա, ստուգեցին, լրիվ նորմալ էր, ճնշումս չափին ու… Էլի սկսվեց էդ հիմարությունը, բայց էս անգամ ժամանակին ամեն ինչ դադարեցրի։  :Smile:  Որ մորաքույրս 13 տարեկանում չչափեր, չէինք էլ իմանա, որ «նորմայից» դուրս ա ճնշումս։

*
ԺՈՂ, Ե՞ՐԲ ԳՆԱՆՔ ԱՐՅՈՒՆ ՀԱՆՁՆԵԼՈՒ*

----------


## Rhayader

> Չէ, չսևացավ... Չնայած սենյակը մութ էր, կարող ա սևացել ա, չեմ իմացել : 
>  Էս վերջերս հազվադեպ ա սևանում, բայց 1-2 տարի առաջ շատ հաճախ էր լինում: Ասում էին` վատ սնվելուց ա, չգիտեմ...


Դու էլ ինչ ես դրանից պատմություն սարքել :Angry2:  տարիքային ու լրիվ բնական երևույթ ա:

----------


## Մանուլ

> Դու էլ ինչ ես դրանից պատմություն սարքել տարիքային ու լրիվ բնական երևույթ ա:


 Ես ինչ ինձ հիշում եմ, տենց ա, տարիքային չի  ::}: : Բայց դե բան չկա երևի...  :Think:  Պատմություն չեմ սարքում, մտածեցի` կարող ա ես էլ սակավարյութնություն ունեմ  :Angry2:   :LOL:

----------


## Hda

> Ո՞վ ասեց, որ չենք հետազոտվում։ Ճնշումս 13 տարեկանից ով չափում ա շշմում ա, 140/100 ի վրայա սովորաբար։ Մոտավորապես 15-16 տարեկանում առաջին անգամ հետազոտվեցի, ամեն ինչ հրաշալի էր, բացի ճնշումից։ Դեղեր-մեղեր նշանակեցին, բժիշկ են էլի, դեղերից բացի ուրիշ ի՞նչ պիտի անեին։ Դեղերը սկսեցի խմել ու… Սկսեցի ինձ անընդհատ վատ զգալ  Դադարեցրի խմելը, նորից ինձ լավ էի զգում։ Մի երկու ամիս առաջ, էս խոզի գրիպի հետ կապված մաման վախեցել էր, գնացինք պոլիկլինիկա, ստուգեցին, լրիվ նորմալ էր, ճնշումս չափին ու… Էլի սկսվեց էդ հիմարությունը, բայց էս անգամ ժամանակին ամեն ինչ դադարեցրի։  Որ մորաքույրս 13 տարեկանում չչափեր, չէինք էլ իմանա, որ «նորմայից» դուրս ա ճնշումս։
> 
> *
> ԺՈՂ, Ե՞ՐԲ ԳՆԱՆՔ ԱՐՅՈՒՆ ՀԱՆՁՆԵԼՈՒ*


 Ավելի լավ:
Կարեևորը սեփական յուրահատկությունը իմանալն ու բժշկին էլ զգուշացնելն է:Կասկածելի բժիշկ ա եղել,իմանալով որ  13 տարեկանից ըտենցա մոտդ դեղերա նշանակել:Հաստատ էն տարիքում չես,որ դեղի կարիք լինի:Իսկ 13 ում մանկական հետաքրրություն էր,որ մորաքույրդ չափեց՞,թե անհրաժեշտություն առաջացավ:Հո շատ չէիր ծխում՞ :LOL: 
Քանի անգամ ,որ արյուն տվել եմ,միաժամանակ կոմպլեկս հետազոտություն եմ անցել,ուստի չգիտեմ միայն արյուն տալուց ճնշում չափում են թե չէ:Կարող ես պահանջել ու եթե համոզես մի հատ էլ տալուց հետո,կնկատես ինչքան իջաց կլինի:
հ.գ
մոռացա ասեմ շաաաատ մեծ ասեղով են ծակում ու շաաաաատ ցավումա :LOL:

----------

Ձայնալար (01.04.2010)

----------


## Artgeo

> Իսկ 13 ում մանկական հետաքրրություն էր,որ մորաքույրդ չափեց՞,թե անհրաժեշտություն առաջացավ:Հո շատ չէիր ծխում՞


Մինչև 18 տարեկան ընդհանրապես չեմ էլ փորձել, ոչ մի հատիկ։ Հարևանուհին էր եկել, իր ճնշումը չափելու, ես էլ «յազվա» կպա ու գլխիս զորով սարքեցի…

Ժող, թեմայից լրիվ շեղվել ենք։ Առաջարկում եմ գրել, 
*ո՞վ* հաստատ կգա ու *ե՞րբ* գնանք։

----------


## einnA

Ես գալիս եմ, ամեն օր բացի շաբաթ կիրակի օրերից պատրաստ եմ:
Արյանս խումբը չեմ իմանում բայց, հույսով եմ կիմանամ  :Wink:

----------


## ՆանՍ

Ես  էլ կգամ,  բայց  մենակ կիրակի :Wink:

----------

